# 96 Altima timing chain guide



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 96 Altima and it has the ticking sound coming from the timing chain area. I heard that removing the timing chain guides eliminates the noise.

But i was wondering if removing them doesnt make the chain slip out at high speed or anything like that.

If any body has done it to their altima let me know if it didnt affect it.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

If the timing chain comes into contact with the "guide" just underneath the valve cover, you can remove the guide to prevent the contact. I think there was a TSB on this, and the fix was to remove the guide. 

I removed mine a while ago. Nothing to worry about once removed.


----------

